# Carrie: Featurette zum Horror-Film-Remake



## FlorianStangl (17. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Carrie: Featurette zum Horror-Film-Remake* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Carrie: Featurette zum Horror-Film-Remake


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2013)

Chloë Grace Moretz ist einfach dafür geschaffen, in Blut zu baden:
- Wicked Little Things
- Not Forgotten
- Kick-Ass
- Let me In
- Movie 43 
- Kick-Ass 2
- Carrie


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. September 2013)

Ich mag sie auch als Schauspielerin, finde sie allerdings für die Rolle als Carrie fast zu hübsch


----------



## stawacz (17. September 2013)

ich find sie auch hammer...meine muse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Do ! Not ! Like !


----------



## stawacz (17. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Do ! Like !


 ja sag ich doch


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Chloë Grace Moretz ist einfach dafür geschaffen, in Blut zu baden:
> - Wicked Little Things
> - Not Forgotten
> - Kick-Ass
> ...


 
Genau deswegen hatte ich von dem Film hier http://www.amazon.de/Runaway-Girl-Blu-ray-Alec-Baldwin/dp/B00CRY1ZX8 einiges erwartet, war am Ende dann aber doch nur ein eher "ernster" Roadmovie-artiger Problem-Film... 

"_zu_ hübsch" für Carrie würd ich aber nicht sagen, außer man will sich natürlich eng am Original orientieren, denn die Alte im Original sah ja echt fast schon ein wenig sehr... seltsam aus...  und die olle Moretz kann auch ganz schon schäl aus der Wäsche schauen  Wobei sie bei "Dark Shadows" (Gruselkomödie mit Johnny Depp) schon als ziemlicher lasziv daherkam - komischerweise sah sie dann bei Movie 43, der DANACH gedreht wurde, plötzlich wieder viel jünger, wie ein Kind aus ^^

Aber ohne jetzt die Details des Remakes zu kennen, würde es für einen Film a la Carrie auch durchaus Sinn machen, dass ein hübsches Mädel TROTZDEM zum Außenseiter wird und sich als "Monster" entpuppt.


----------



## Mothman (17. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - komischerweise sah sie dann bei Movie 43, der DANACH gedreht wurde, plötzlich wieder viel jünger, wie ein Kind aus ^^


 Tja, was Beleuchtungstechnik und Maske alles so erreichen kann....


----------



## stawacz (17. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLHWYcyGg74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Tja, was Beleuchtungstechnik und Maske alles so erreichen kann....


 
Die Frage ist nur: wurde sie für Movie 43 jünger gemacht oder für Dark Shadows älter?  Oder vlt isses viel banaler: evlt lief das "Projekt" Movie 43 schon seit 4-5 Jahren, und die Szene mit ihr wurde ganz simpel schon eher anfangs abgedreht...


----------



## Mothman (17. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder vlt isses viel banaler: evlt lief das "Projekt" Movie 43 schon seit 4-5 Jahren, und die Szene mit ihr wurde ganz simpel schon eher anfangs abgedreht...


Das ist nicht unmöglich aber eher unwahrscheinlich Wäre etwas teuer, wenn das 5 Jahre dauert. 

Man muss auch bedenken (und das ist kein Spruch, sondern wirklich so): Film/TV macht wesentlich älter (und nebenbei auch größer). 

Ich würde mal behaupten sie haben sie älter gemacht. Das ist nämlich leichter, als jemand jung zu schminken.


----------

